# Fakten zum Schriftgelehrten



## Fearslord (18. Oktober 2007)

Auszug aus der FAQ von http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Welche neuen Berufe wird es mit der Erweiterung geben?

Der Beruf des Schriftgelehrten wird den Spielern erlauben, ihre eigenen Zauber und Fähigkeiten und die anderer Spieler dauerhaft zu verbessern. Ihr könnt euch das als Verzauberung für eure Zauber und Fähigkeiten vorstellen. Wir werden in den kommenden Monaten weitere Informationen zur Funktionsweise dieses neuen Berufes veröffentlichen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sicher

Herstellung von Büchern und Schriftrollen!!! zB Rolle der Ausdauer oder auch solche Dinge wie
Foliant der arkanen Brillanz .*

Unsicher = Spekulationen.
Nebenberuf??? Schriftgelehrter Spezialisierung
Der Schriftgelehrter wertet Waffen und Rüstungen auf in dem er ein paar magische formeln raufpinselt.

matz werden wahrscheinlich während der levelphase gesammelt wie zB Federn zum schreiben, Papier wird es bei Gemischtwahrenhändler zu Kaufen geben.

Mit Hilfe dieses Berufes wird es möglich sein zB einen Tank so zu buffen (aufzuwerten) das er mit dem Todesritter mithalten kann. Darum heißt es ja auch von Blizz das der Todesrater nur am Anfang etwas besser sein soll als seine Kolegen der gleichen levelstufe.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So nun seit ihr drann habt ihr infos?


----------



## niggiboy (15. November 2007)

nun ist ein knapper monat vergangen seit fearslord die ersten infos / link hier reingepostet hat. mich wuerde interessieren ob irgend jmd was neues weiss bzw irgendwie irgendwo irgendwas gehoert oder gelesen hat bezueglich des neuen jobs in wow .......

zum beispiel was man fuer mats brauchen wird / brauchen koennte... 
jeder momentane sammelberuf macht null sinn fuer federn / papier etc.
heisst das man wird die mats zum skillen einfach kaufen koennen?

greetZ, nick


----------



## niggiboy (15. November 2007)

gerade das hier gefunden:

spekulationen im august

wie seht ihr das... stell mit den beruf sehr sehr interessant vor !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (15. November 2007)

der beruf wird sehr cool, werde mit 80 BB für schriftgelehrter aufgeben !
neben den sehr interessanten sachen die man basteln kann wird es 100% extrem geniale sachen nur für den schriftgelehrten slebst geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es stimmt das man mit niedrigem lvl keine so imba sachen machen kann, da mit hohem lvl was besseres komen muss, ich denke wie oben erwähnt wird man bis fertigkeit 375 sachen wie "buff rollen" bauen können, und ab da die krasen -1sek cast time und son spaß ^_^ ähnlich wie beim juwe, sockel und resi kann man auch erst bauen wen sie einem selbst am meisten bringen!


----------



## niggiboy (16. November 2007)

ich denke auch der beruf wird sehr sehr nice... 

bin mal gespannt ob er wirklich zusammen mit kuerschnerei harmonieren wird bzw ob leder das material zum herstellen der schriftrollen sein wird...


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. November 2007)

Fearslord schrieb:


> Auszug aus der FAQ von http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Welche neuen Berufe wird es mit der Erweiterung geben?
> 
> ...



Die Spekulation das ein Schriftgelehrter magische Formeln auf Ausrüstung draufkloppt halt ich für unwarscheinlich weil dann sind alle Verzauberer arbeitslos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie man aus der FAq entnehmen kann soll es eine Art "Verzauberkunst für Zauber" werden. Damit würden sich aber in der Tat viele neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen....


----------



## Caymen (2. Dezember 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Die Spekulation das ein Schriftgelehrter magische Formeln auf Ausrüstung draufkloppt halt ich für unwarscheinlich weil dann sind alle Verzauberer arbeitslos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas in der art glaube ich auch,
1aber ich hoffe SEHR dass man ab WotLK endlich 3 berufe wählen kann, da mein armer 60 schammy nicch an sein reitmount kommt da ich ingi/verzer bin und halt nu nix farmen kann ujnd das is schon ziemlich doof^^


----------



## Blechdosenritter (4. Dezember 2007)

ich habe mal gelesen das ein schriftgelehrter die fähigkeiten von Spielern verbessern bzw ausbauen kann...
also Verzauberer: Waffen, Rüstungen
Schriftgelehrter: Fähigkeiten und Talente.


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Kann ja auch sein, das der Schriftgelehrte eine andere Form des Verzauberers ist, gibt schließlich noch Ausrüstungsgegenstände auf die auch ein Verzauberer nichts machen kann.
Zumindestens werde ich Bergbau aufgegen, damit ich dann Schriftgelehrter und Verzauberer sein kann. ^^


----------



## -SaVer- (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd mich auch sehr auf den Beruf freuen
Hört sich sehr nice an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JinRay (26. Januar 2008)

Revej schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein, das der Schriftgelehrte eine andere Form des Verzauberers ist, gibt schließlich noch Ausrüstungsgegenstände auf die auch ein Verzauberer nichts machen kann.
> Zumindestens werde ich Bergbau aufgegen, damit ich dann Schriftgelehrter und Verzauberer sein kann. ^^



Neh es soll tatsächlich direkt auf die Fähigkeiten kommen z.B. beim Heal vom Pala 10% schneller oder CD verringern oder auch bei Castern den DMG erhöhen. Als Beispiel ein schriftgelehrter macht CD -50% bei einem Arkanenschuss beim Jäger und er feuert wie eine MG. Bin gespannt wie sie es umsetzen stell ich mir aber sehr schwierig fürs balancing vor .


----------



## Fearslord (29. Januar 2008)

Inzwischen ist bekannt geworden das der Beruf des Schriftgelehrten direkt mit Runen (Runenklinge des Todesritters) zusammen hängt Schriftgelerhte können diese Runen später selber herstellen um die Waffe dieser Heldenklassen damit (auszurüsten).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (29. Januar 2008)

Ich denke das ein Schriftgelehrter die Ausrüstungsboni verändern kann. Nicht unbedingt nur Schriftrollen und sowas.

z.B.

Lederbrust hat 
+20 Beweglichkeit
+14 Ausdauer

Anlegen +15 Trefferwertung

Nun Schriftgelehrter macht daraus

+25 Beweglichkeit
+19 Ausdauer

Anlegen +20 Trefferwertung

Also praktisch alle Attribute der Ausrüstung +5

Nur meine Meinung was der Schriftgelehrte können wird.


----------



## Sasatha (29. Januar 2008)

Fearslord schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist bekannt geworden das der Beruf des Schriftgelehrten direkt mit Runen (Runenklinge des Todesritters) zusammen hängt Schriftgelerhte können diese Runen später selber herstellen um die Waffe dieser Heldenklassen damit (auszurüsten).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es amcht aber wenig sinn, einen ganzen berufszwieg nur für eine klasse aufzubauen! das wäre sinnfrei, da die klasse des todesritter damit völlig overpowerd wäre!

und das wird blizz nicht zulassen!

ich denke auch, dass es mit der talent verbesserung zu tun hat! so dass weniger castzeit etc dabei rumkommen! aber wie sie das umsetzen wollen, kann ich mir leider net vorstellen...^^


----------



## Fearslord (30. Januar 2008)

Sasatha schrieb:


> es amcht aber wenig sinn, einen ganzen berufszwieg nur für eine klasse aufzubauen! das wäre sinnfrei, da die klasse des todesritter damit völlig overpowerd wäre!
> 
> und das wird blizz nicht zulassen!
> 
> ich denke auch, dass es mit der talent verbesserung zu tun hat! so dass weniger castzeit etc dabei rumkommen! aber wie sie das umsetzen wollen, kann ich mir leider net vorstellen...^^




Ähm du verstehst das mit den Runen etwas falsch natürlich wird blizz sowas nicht zulassen, jedoch wird nach meinen bisherigen recherchen es so aussehen.: Zu beginn kann der Schriftgeleherte einfach Buff-Rollen herstellen und wohl auch schmuck gravieren können... später kommt die möglichkeit Rezept-Bücher und Lehrbücher die man inGame findet zu Kopieren und selber herzustellen. Zum Ende dann wird der Beruf des schriftgelehrten die Runen herstellen können, die der Todesritter braucht um sein Schwertchen naja aufzuladen (Die Runen werden eine Art Munition sein, so doof das auch klingt) ^^ Der Todesritter braucht die Teile um seine nekromantischen Fähigkeiten nutzen zu können.


----------



## schoeni (30. Januar 2008)

naja blizz muss dem beruf ja irgend ne aufgabe geben oder?
weil ich stells mir nicht sehr prickelnd vor da einfach nur ausdauer, int buffs zu erstellen
ich mein als mage oder priester fällt dann der beruf wahrscheinlich sowieso flach weil da schneider ich mir lieber was nettes oder verzauber mir meine rüssi dauerhaft mit +int, sta etc
aber gibt sicher auch klassen wie schurken zB für die das sehr interessant wird da sie selbst keine buffs haben, ich als mage finds aber nicht sehr prickelnd ;-)

edit: wenn das mit den rüstungsboni verändern stimmt schaut das ganze natürlich anders aus, dann is wohl doch sehr interessant....


----------



## Fearslord (30. Januar 2008)

schoeni schrieb:


> naja blizz muss dem beruf ja irgend ne aufgabe geben oder?
> weil ich stells mir nicht sehr prickelnd vor da einfach nur ausdauer, int buffs zu erstellen
> ich mein als mage oder priester fällt dann der beruf wahrscheinlich sowieso flach weil da schneider ich mir lieber was nettes oder verzauber mir meine rüssi dauerhaft mit +int, sta etc
> aber gibt sicher auch klassen wie schurken zB für die das sehr interessant wird da sie selbst keine buffs haben, ich als mage finds aber nicht sehr prickelnd ;-)
> ...



Also das mit den Buffs wird nicht so stark ausgebaut wie beim Verzauberer ehr praktische möglickeiten wie das Kopieren und schreiben von Büchern sprich Folianten für verschiedene Klassen um ihrer Fähigkeiten aufzuwerten. Und das Kopieren und erstellen von Rezepten. Die Buffs werden zu beginn NUR Diese netten kleinen Schriftrollen sein die ihr am Anfang immer im Brachland hatten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

siehe einfach den ersten post in in diesem Theard wenn Ihr nicht wisst was ich mein ^^

____________________________________________________


----------

